# Cycling like a granny



## Cathryn (5 Aug 2007)

Okay....question. Is there a knack to going downhill? I know this sounds ridiculous but I realised today I'm not good at going downhill. I get quite scared of speed (like 18mph upwards) so brake all the way. I think it's simply fear of falling off, breaking my neck and getting some interesting scabs on my arms.

It's partly that in Leeds and the area around it, the surfaces are abysmal and you never know if you're going down a pothole or not. But I also think it's me...I ski like a granny too. 

Bearing in mind I'm planning a trip across Switzerland next year, I need to crack this downhill malarky. Any hints???


----------



## Dayvo (5 Aug 2007)

Don't know if it's any help, but try and find a willing/trustworthy partner to tandem with and have a go at a descent on that!
If you think the control is in their hands you might be able to relax and _enjoy_ the speed instead of unecessarily fearing it.


----------



## Chuffy (5 Aug 2007)

Is it partly a lack of confidence in your bike handling skills? I'm pretty confident on a bike, not because of any inate skill, it's just that I've spent so much time in the saddle. Even so, I reach my personal 'granny point' at about 40mph. Beyond that I get nervous about controlling the bike and getting round bends etc. On something as twisty as Cheddar Gorge I'll be braking the whole way down while more assured riders belt down at well over 40.
I think it's probably a case of easing your way up (or down!) the learning curve, rather than looking for one magic solution.
Having said that, you could always try looking for a small hill, on a quiet road nearby. Practice going down that hill, without brakes and gradually build up your confidence.
Good luck, I'm sure you'll be fine. Just remember to take plenty of spare brake blocks with you to Switzerland....


----------



## Cathryn (5 Aug 2007)

I think it's partly bike handling skills...I have a new bike with dropped handlebars so am still getting used to that, which I think contributes to it. I wasn't as nervous as I am now on my lovely old hybrid. Good point, Chuffy. 

I also think it's a control thing...I spent a weekend on a tandem with my Dad who I trust completely but noticed I kept telling him to slow down. 

I think you may both be right...just need to get a bit more used to going faster.


----------



## Chuffy (5 Aug 2007)

Cathryn said:


> I think it's partly bike handling skills...I have a new bike with dropped handlebars so am still getting used to that, which I think contributes to it. I wasn't as nervous as I am now on my lovely old hybrid. Good point, Chuffy.


Ah, yes, that would make me nervous if I wasn't used to it. 
Forgive me if I'm stating the bleedin' obvious but do you brake from the hoods? Resting your hands on the brake hoods gives you a more upright position which might be more reassuring if you've come from a hybrid. You should still be able to get to the brakes with your index and middle fingers. You probably won't have full power on them, but you should be able to modulate your speed enough to be comforting.

PS - You'd never get me on the back of a tandem, I don't like the idea of not being in control!


----------



## Membrane (5 Aug 2007)

Confidence is affected by how good your observation skills are, reading road surface conditions, traffic, yard exits etc. Knowing what lines to take through a bend, when to brake and when not to also helps a lot. Id recommend buying a good book on cycling. I haven't read it myself, but AFAIK a book called "Cyclecraft" is well regarded.

Having learned the theory you then still have to put it to practice. Riding with more experienced cyclists can show you what is possible.

Be careful with braking all the way downhill. Rim brakes can heat up the rims on long descends so much that the tyre will blow off. Better brake more strongly but intermittently, this allows the rims to cool off a bit better.


----------



## Cathryn (5 Aug 2007)

Membrane...please don't take this the wrong way but your username is the most disgusting one I've ever seen!!!!! However I'm enormously grateful for the advice and will hit Borders tomorrow to buy the book. Good point about braking style!

Chuffy, yes I'm very much a 'hoods' girl and having small hands, this also affects easy I find braking is!! 

Thanks for the advice guys....just hearing some common sense makes me worry less. I think I'll get there in time.


----------



## HJ (5 Aug 2007)

Look well ahead and try to plan your line, if you are down on the drops try to keep your shoulders loose as it will make it easier to keep you head up.


----------



## beanzontoast (5 Aug 2007)

Being cautious about speed on descents isn't being a 'granny'.

Last week, I was out riding in the countryside. Descending a huge hill
at 48kph (fast for me) when I thought "What would happen now if something darted out from a hedgerow?" Nothing did, but the thought still slowed me down!


----------



## frog (5 Aug 2007)

Might not be you - it could be the bike. My first bike was a mid range off the peg tourer which had a mind of it's own when it came to steering. You really had to think yards ahead.

The latest is a flat barred tourer and couldn't be more different. Knowing how the thing is going to behave is a huge boost to confidence


----------



## P.H (5 Aug 2007)

I had the same feelings when transferring from straight to drop bars.
I fitted cross top levers which IMO gives the best of both worlds.
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ProductDeta...0012608&N=Cane Creek Crosstop Brake Lever Set

There are other, cheaper brands, I choose that link because it has the best picture and explanation

I know it's only anecdotal but the only serious accident I've had in 10 years was at around 7mph


----------



## laurence (5 Aug 2007)

there's no knack, it's just confidence. i descended like a granny when i got on a road bike for the first time.

i've done a descent where i was totally spinning out a 53:11 and still accelerating. i didn't even think about braking, just let the bike go and trusted in it.

good luck.

L


----------



## Cathryn (5 Aug 2007)

Guys, thanks for all the encouragement.It's hugely appreciated.

I took my hybrid out for a spin this evening and noticed I didn't even think about going downhill, although I'm never going to be a speedster. I think it's a case of getting used to the drops and the new bike. If I still ride like my Nan in three months, I'll think harder.

PH - I LOVE those handlebars, will look into them. They look ideal!!!


----------



## Membrane (5 Aug 2007)

Cathryn said:


> Membrane...please don't take this the wrong way but your username is the most disgusting one I've ever seen!!!!!



I'm not going to ask what sort of association you have with my monicker because I don't think I'd want to read the answer.  You still deserve a virtual slap for having such disgusting thoughts 

FYI it is derived from a song from the 90's IIRC that contained the line "insane in the membrane", where "membrane" is slang for "brain".


----------



## Cathryn (5 Aug 2007)

It just makes me think of slasher movies and stringy body parts  Not sure I believe your explanation, I think you just like making girl cyclists nauseous!!! 

I do wish i'd been slightly more interesting in my own choice of user name!!! Distinct lack of imagination, that day!!


----------



## Chuffy (5 Aug 2007)

Cathryn said:


> It just makes me think of slasher movies and stringy body parts  Not sure I believe your explanation, I think you just like making girl cyclists nauseous!!!
> 
> I do wish i'd been slightly more interesting in my own choice of user name!!! Distinct lack of imagination, that day!!


Hmmmm, all those !!!!!! You're not related to our Keith Oates are you?


----------



## longers (5 Aug 2007)

I'm getting better at descending. I cycled off road for a few years and loved losing height on a MTB and was good at it. No air but a very sticky approach to keeping shiny side up. Then I got a road bike for the first time in 15 years.

It's taken me ages to really get the most out of it and I'm not even all the way there yet. I'm quick but I know I can go a lot quicker. I'm getting the hang of the drops and did the snake pass in them today. More practice needed. I need to trust my tyres when leaning round corners.

12 months ago I would have done this ride much, much slower so from personal experience I think that once you get confidence in your self and your bikes capabilities you will be much happier when pointing downwards.


----------



## Membrane (5 Aug 2007)

Cathryn said:


> Not sure I believe your explanation, I think you just like making girl cyclists nauseous!!!



I regularly have that effect on girls, although it is usually not intentional 

Since you are such a doubting Thomas: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insane_in_the_Brain


----------



## Keith Oates (6 Aug 2007)

I think that if you cycle with others and they go quickly downhill it will give you the confidence to follow them and raise your speed as well. If they really are going too fast, then drop back and use your own comfortable speed again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keith Oates (6 Aug 2007)

Chuffy;33879][QUOTE=Cathryn said:


> It just makes me think of slasher movies and stringy body parts  Not sure I believe your explanation, I think you just like making girl cyclists nauseous!!!
> 
> I do wish i'd been slightly more interesting in my own choice of user name!!! Distinct lack of imagination, that day!!


Hmmmm, all those !!!!!! You're not related to our Keith Oates are you? [/QUOTE]

Are there no secrets on this forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peejay78 (6 Aug 2007)

when cornering at high speed focus on the exit to the corner, not the road immediately ahead. this way you take a sharper line. 

it isn't that important at 18mph, but anything above 30 it certainly helps.


----------



## monnet (6 Aug 2007)

I think practising on a descent you know is a good way to improve. Obviously all descents are different but if you know you can handle one descent really well it'' build your confidence. As others have said relaxing and visualising the exit point ot corners is important. It worries me to think like this but if you relax even if you're going a bit too fast I've always found the chances are you'll make it!

Different descents call for different tricks too, I've been riding drop handle bars since I was 8 and I still fret about some descents. Obviously everyone's at home on something long with sweeping corners that you can just flop round nice and fast. I know of one where I can get up to about 70kph but then have to stop at a T junction so I go down on the hoods at 60-65kph the raised profile of the body gives a less aerodynamic position and slows me just enough to make the turn. And despite years of cycling there is still a 20% climb that I probably go down slower than i go up! 

Above all though just keep riding the bike and your handling skills and knowledge of the bike will improve and so will your descending. And who cares if you're a bit slow - if you don't feel safe you probably aren't.


----------



## asterix (6 Aug 2007)

When descending fast I am always on the drop part of the bars as I feel more in control and can brake more effectively from that position. 

For a number of years I cycled in East Anglia and then moved North, first to Manchester and then North Yorks. For quite a while, the speed other people went down hills amazed and horrified me. I gradually became better at it and still remember the first time I reached 40mph Since then I have become a confident descender. 

Nevertheless, there are always descents that have to be given great respect e.g. White Horse bank near Kilburn and more recently the Portet d'Aspet where Fabio Casartelli crashed - a gloomy 17% with hairpins - they just happened to be fixing the road as I came round one of the bends and driving a small JCB across the narrow way! I think the driver got more of a shock than I did


----------



## cq20 (6 Aug 2007)

asterix said:


> When descending fast I am always on the drop part of the bars as I feel more in control and can brake more effectively from that position.


I do the same but the problem I have is that I have to move the brake levers further round the handlebar bend to do reach them and then the hoods slope down which is bloody uncomfortable..... and the anatomical bars just make this problem worse.


----------



## Tynan (6 Aug 2007)

my quickest is the long hill down towards Seven Sisters on the Seven Sisters Road, the slightly blind left turning at the foot of the hill rather spoils it, I say blind, that should refer to the people pushing out from it, it's very tiresome to have to brake hard there just in case


----------



## Mr Phoebus (6 Aug 2007)

Don't fear the Reaper!


----------



## punkypossum (6 Aug 2007)

Membrane;33890][quote name= said:


> Not sure I believe your explanation, I think you just like making girl cyclists nauseous!!!



Oi, I like membrane (as a name that is), and I'm a girl!!!


----------



## Mr Phoebus (6 Aug 2007)

Urethra Franklin.


----------



## Amanda P (6 Aug 2007)

Practice on a hill you know well. A long straight descent is good to practice on, because you can see all the way down it, you know there are no obstacles, and you won't have to steer around any corners. (In this neck of the woods, Terrington Bank would be an obvious candidate - the arrowed bit on this map - well known to local cyclists).

And some advice given to motocyclists comes in here. Don't look at the obstacles/potholes/oncoming cars etc. There's a tendency when going at speed to fixate on them, with the result that you're drawn towards them. Don't. Look at where you want to go. Glance at, and note the position of, potholes and the like, but keep _looking at the line you want to travel on_.


----------



## Cathryn (6 Aug 2007)

Membrane (the word, not the forumite) is like offal...if you think about it too much, it makes you feel ill!!!


----------



## Dayvo (6 Aug 2007)

Cathryn said:


> Membrane (the word, not the forumite) is like offal...if you think about it too much, it makes you feel ill!!!



It could have been worse: mucus.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Aug 2007)

Cathryn said:


> I realised today I'm not good at going downhill. I get quite scared of speed (like 18mph upwards)



http://www.wiredtowinthemovie.com/gallery1.html

Or 60 mph!


----------



## littlered (6 Aug 2007)

Am I the only one that pedals like hell before the hill to get some speed up

Also I'm totally in tune with my bike I know it's limits. It just takes time to build confidence and to get to know your bike. Took me about a year to feel like part of my bike when I'm on it.Yes I love my bike


----------



## Mr Phoebus (6 Aug 2007)

littlered said:


> Also I'm totally in tune with my bike



So where's the squeak coming from then?





Sorry, I'll stop it now.


----------



## littlered (6 Aug 2007)

Mr Phoebus;34436][QUOTE=littlered said:


> Also I'm totally in tune with my bike



So where's the squeak coming from then?





Sorry I'll stop it now.[/QUOTE]

I think it's the forksNow stop taking the p**s


----------



## Mr Phoebus (6 Aug 2007)

littlered said:


> Now stop taking the p**s



I will, and may you find it and banish it forever and ever.Amen


----------



## littlered (6 Aug 2007)

I hope for that too


----------



## Cathryn (6 Aug 2007)

Mucus. What a fabulous user name. I might rename myself!

Back to the cycling...I'm almost looking forward to my next downhill to try out all the tips. I'll probably be so busy trying to remember everything that I'll be at the bottom before I realise it!!


----------



## bonj2 (7 Aug 2007)

Cathryn said:


> Mucus. What a fabulous user name. I might rename myself!
> 
> Back to the cycling...I'm almost looking forward to my next downhill to try out all the tips. I'll probably be so busy trying to remember everything that I'll be at the bottom before I realise it!!



if you only remember two things, remember these two: DON'T brake, DO pedal.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (7 Aug 2007)

bonj said:


> if you only remember two things, remember these two: DON'T brake, DO pedal.


don't tell me you're riding fixed now bonj


----------



## Christopher (7 Aug 2007)

hi Cathryn
It's best to practice descending on a road you know well, that doesn't have any narrow bits, potholes, blind bends etc. You get more stability and more speed if your hands are on the drops, with the proviso that you can still reach the brake levers.
Remember that the bike gets more stable the faster you go. My best bike is rock steady at speeds over 25mph. It's all confidence really, gradually work up to higher speeds & don't go too fast too soon.


----------



## Mr Phoebus (7 Aug 2007)

Cathryn
Laugh really manically at the top of your voice "Bawahahahaha!!!!!" as you rapidly descend. (Remember _Planes Trains and Automobiles_ when Del turned into the Devil?) this will help keep you safe and keep the Reaper at bay!


----------



## bonj2 (7 Aug 2007)

alecstilleyedye;34752][quote name= said:


> if you only remember two things, remember these two: DON'T brake, DO pedal.


don't tell me you're riding fixed now bonj   [/QUOTE]

god no. You'll not get me on one of those deathtraps. I have actually been won over (albeit only slightly) on the idea of recumbents so it proves i do change my opinions in the face of argument. But a fixie now that _is_ a deathtrap.


----------



## Chuffy (7 Aug 2007)

Oh and sticking both legs out and shouting 'WHEEEEEEEE!!!!' is always good. Works for my mother anyway.


----------



## Blonde (8 Aug 2007)

Just relax about it! If you tense up and get nervous this is what tends to cause people to misjudge things, and perhaps not lean enough round bends etc and so they're more likely to come off. Just relax - Afterall, there is no reason why you should fall off unless you brake very sharply and upend the bike or actually hit something. Just let the bike go until you get to a speed that is on the edge of what you're comfortable with - Go with what feels OK, not what the computer says. In fact, don't look at the computer - look at the road! Look well ahead and try to predict things like cars turning out of drives etc. so that you are in control and can slow early and gently, rather than needing to do any sudden hard braking. When you do brake, squeeze both the levers gently and just for a few seconds at a time to slow the bike before releasing them. You can control your speed totally like this, without needing to brake all the time which only makes you hands tired! 

Regarding shyte road surfaces - Try to pull out early to avoid bumps/holes you know are there - look behind you and signal and pull out. If you can't avoid it or there's a vehicle too close behind you for you to pull out, slow down if you have time to do this gently, and/or get your bum off the saddle, stand on the pedals and freewheel over the bump/pot hole holding the bars firmly, but keeping your arms loose and bent (not completely straight) to absorb the impact. You wont fall off!

I agree with Chuffy about shouting 'Wheeeeeee!' whilst decending - 'tis great fun, though you do get some odd looks from the bus stop queues!

BTW Bonj - I rode to work on fixed for the first time, this a.m.! It was great!


----------



## Cathryn (8 Aug 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm looking forward to shouting 'wheeeee'.


----------



## Mr Phoebus (8 Aug 2007)

Cathryn said:


> Thanks guys. I'm looking forward to shouting 'wheeeee'.



When you've got confident enough, try doing this


----------

